# How many of you had your GPS unit die on you?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

*Has your GPS unit died on you?*​
Yes110.00%No880.00%I want some Nexus rumors!!!! ;-)110.00%


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anybody else had this problem? I'm going to be exchanging mine but I'm curious how widespread of a problem this is.

Symptoms: Nothing GPS works (the network location stuff still works). Never get the icon at the top and nothing ever gets a GPS lock. GPS Status never gets a single satellite lock.

I've done plenty of factory resets on stock software, have rooted and flashed all sorts of JB/ICS/AOSP/TW ROMs, all with the same result. I even restored a Nandroid from when GPS was working and still no go.

(I'm not looking for help troubleshooting this. I'm convinced that the GPS unit is dead in my phone no matter what software is running. I'm just looking for feedback to see how many others have had this issue.)


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Weird. I've flashed tons of ROMs but never experienced this. It may be a defect with your unit.


----------



## Ritchell (Aug 7, 2011)

I assume you've tried to ODIN back to a factory stock unrooted image?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ritchell said:


> *I've done plenty of factory resets on stock software*, have rooted and flashed all sorts of JB/ICS/AOSP/TW ROMs, all with the same result. I even restored a Nandroid from when GPS was working and still no go.


----------



## strode17 (Nov 5, 2011)

Happened to me. I odined back to stock multiple times, tried various roms, did all the fixes suggested here and on xda, followed directions to a T. I thought eventually gps would work again if I just finally stayed on stock unrooted for the last 2 weeks but enough is enough I called Verizon last night and am having a CLN replacement mailed to me by end of the week. Honest to goodness I tried every conceivable thing to fix it. Still no lock. It actually was as if things slowly got worse.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Seems that way...


Yup!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

strode17 said:


> Honest to goodness I tried every conceivable thing to fix it. Still no lock. It actually was as if things slowly got worse.


How did things start out and get worse for you? Mine went from perfectly functional to completely broken. There was no in-between for me.


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

It's funny, my gps stopped working for me on aosp ROMs and everyone said to go back to a stock ROM to get it working again. Never did start working always just waiting for position without a lock. Somewhere I saw someone recommend Agps fix and linked to it (in xda I think) and after following the instructions and flashing the fix I have had good luck on whatever ROM I am running, solid lock on my position and navigation works excellent. 
I was starting to wonder if I was in the same spot you find yourself 
I'm sorry I can't find the link, I will search again if someone wants it and can't find it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

troyzero said:


> It's funny, my gps stopped working for me on aosp ROMs and everyone said to go back to a stock ROM to get it working again. Never did start working always just waiting for position without a lock. Somewhere I saw someone recommend Agps fix and linked to it (in xda I think) and after following the instructions and flashing the fix I have had good luck on whatever ROM I am running, solid lock on my position and navigation works excellent.
> I was starting to wonder if I was in the same spot you find yourself
> I'm sorry I can't find the link, I will search again if someone wants it and can't find it


You're talking about the "GPS Status and Toolbox" app. I done did that - that's what I was referencing when I mentioned trying "GPS Status". But thanks!


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

No, not an app. I had to wipe all of my maps cache, turn everything off and flash it through cwm.
I didn't know if this would fix your problem, just thought I would share my experience, guess I really need to find a link.

Yay! I found it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1880411

Hope this helps somebody, I have to use it to make my GPS work with every ROM stock or otherwise.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

troyzero said:


> No, not an app. I had to wipe all of my maps cache, turn everything off and flash it through cwm.
> I didn't know if this would fix your problem, just thought I would share my experience, guess I really need to find a link.
> 
> Yay! I found it
> ...


That appears to just be specialized agps data. That's used by your phone to help it quickly get a vague location for you which then speeds up the ability to get an accurate location (or something like that). That's not my problem. My problem is that my GPS unit is fried and I can't even initialize it (let alone get a lock). In other words, the unit isn't responding to the software in any way, even to say "hey, I'm busy trying to get a lock". My CLNR showed up yesterday and all is well with it.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

